# Permit for a treehouse? A real US Supreme Court case



## TGGT (Oct 28, 2012)

MikeFL said:


> A couple asked the city if they need a permit for a treehouse and they were told they did not need a permit. Nobody seems to argue that fact.
> 
> So they built it and then a neighbor complained and the city reversed their decision and told the couple to get a permit.
> 
> ...


I request a permit when my sons bring out the Legos. 

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

UN AGENDA 21.
Every single tree on this planet has been identified by satellite and given a digital tag. 
UN AGENDA 21 program is a simple plan that moves ownership of everything from the hands of you, and you , and you, into the hands of a ruling elite cabal of 3-5 hundred individuals. You are serfs dwelling on your master's lands, regardless of what your bank and worthless paper deeds say. Ask Lavoy Finicum about it all. You have no permission to do anything to their precious trees. Or their oil, or their gold. (or their marijuana plants for that matter.....)


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

macmikeman said:


> UN AGENDA 21.
> Every single tree on this planet has been identified by satellite and given a digital tag.
> UN AGENDA 21 program is a simple plan that moves ownership of everything from the hands of you, and you , and you, into the hands of a ruling elite cabal of 3-5 hundred individuals. You are serfs dwelling on your master's lands, regardless of what your bank and worthless paper deeds say. Ask Lavoy Finicum about it all. You have no permission to do anything to their precious trees. Or their oil, or their gold. (or their marijuana plants for that matter.....)


If this is true I have about five or six trees on the golf course I would like condemned. You have their number?


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Satellite counting of trees..........

Seriously?


----------



## lighterup (Jun 14, 2013)

This is no joke.

My Bro-in-law lives in seaside Ca @ Monterey Bay.

He was trimming a large type of Oak tree in his yard
and up comes the local tree hugger with a badge and
clip board.
Ordered him to stop.

He siad ..the f-ing tree is all over the side of my house
hitting windows and resting on the corner of the roof...
I'm trimming it.

Nope! Gotta get a permit to do that...that tree was
declared an endangered type of Oak.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

When i was a lad in the 60's there was much in the way of construction. 

So i dragged_ every _scrap into my backyard ,and built a *6 *story treehouse 

Think of a dumpster landing in a tree line, complete with dilapidated furniture 

Hopefully no pix exist for the SCOTUS validate their case....~CS~


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Satellite counting of trees..........
> 
> Seriously?


I cannot help it if you are not well informed. A friendly gentleman named Lee Strong is the developer of the software involved . (at least for the California Database project.). Really a nice person . I have met him personally. It is written in Filemaker of course. Well done and all that. They think they are helping the world. Useful idiots.


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

Update: The Supreme Court said they are not going to hear the case. 
Looks like rich chick is going to be without a treehouse pretty soon.


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

lighterup said:


> This is no joke.
> 
> My Bro-in-law lives in seaside Ca @ Monterey Bay.
> 
> ...


They have a constant battle with the fire departments around there. The fire departments want clear defensible space around the homes, but the cities and counties don't. 

Then when everything catches fire and burns down they complain..... Morons


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

Stock up on marshmellows.


----------



## readydave8 (Sep 20, 2009)

telsa said:


> Stock up on marshmellows.


Marshm*a*llows

yup

Originated in Eygpt circa 500BC

The Navaho called it "the food of the gods"

&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&


----------



## gnuuser (Jan 13, 2013)

at least they didn't have to apply to the local home owners association for a permit for a damn dog house:surprise:


----------



## Cow (Jan 16, 2008)

lighterup said:


> This is no joke.
> 
> My Bro-in-law lives in seaside Ca @ Monterey Bay.
> 
> ...


I expect nothing less from California.


----------



## lighterup (Jun 14, 2013)

Ever watched Tree House Masters , I think it's on HGTV channel?

I don't recall them ever mentioning or showing permits 
or inspectors / inspections on any of the shows.


----------



## Helmut (May 7, 2014)

MikeFL said:


> Update: The Supreme Court said they are not going to hear the case.
> Looks like rich chick is going to be without a treehouse pretty soon.


There is so much of this story that we don't know.


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

Helmut said:


> There is so much of this story that we don't know.


The argument before the Supreme Court was not whether a permit is required for a treehouse. The argument was whether a lower court was proper in issuing an order before the owner was afforded due process because they say the lower court made a ruling before they were afforded opportunity to present objective evidence (some 3rd party opinions or something). 

If the city agrees they told the owner they don't need a permit, and the owner relied on that information and invested in that treehouse, then what's called "detrimental reliance" arises, something common in a claim against government in Florida. Worst part of it all is the legal fees on both sides. It's probably a $5k treehouse and they've probably spent $500k in legal fees collectively. The city should have worked this out long before it got to this point. 

I had a case where an employee approved a permit to turn a single family home into a crematorium in a residential neighborhood. I got a complaint from city council, pulled the file and visited the job. They had poured one footer. I asked the guy how much he had invested in the project to date, revoked the permit on the spot and called the legal department and said to write the guy a check. I'm sure we paid that. It was only a couple thousand dollars. 

That city with the treehouse problem should have paid rich chick $5k to make her go away. Now they have a hornet's nest on their hands.


----------



## Helmut (May 7, 2014)

.......


----------



## Helmut (May 7, 2014)

MikeFL said:


> T
> 
> If the city agrees they told the owner they don't need a permit, and the owner relied on that information and invested in that treehouse, then what's called "detrimental reliance" arises, something common in a claim against government in Florida. Worst part of it all is the legal fees on both sides. It's probably a $5k treehouse and they've probably spent $500k in legal fees collectively. The city should have worked this out long before it got to this point.


I tend to believe that maybe, this tree house question they first inquired about, went a lot further than they let the township to believe.

And if not, I'm sure they'll hire an attorney and sue the township for the costs associated with something this stupid..


----------



## Helmut (May 7, 2014)

MikeFL said:


> That city with the treehouse problem should have paid rich chick $5k to make her go away. Now they have a hornet's nest on their hands.



Definately.


----------

